# Finally Finished



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

This one for my nephew.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

That is stellar... looks like stars! Nice job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

man that looks great!!!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks great!!! Nice job on the wrap to the cork!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great there Walt.Gonna post pictures of mine next? Cant wait to use it in a couple of weeks. Philly Jack


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce.*

Good one Walt.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep- another great job !


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Very Nice Walt! How much time did you have in that one?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!

Barty, about 19 not including 4 finish coats.

W.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work Walt


----------

